# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  SWTOR Easter eggs

## MigIdiot

Here is a few Easter Eggs from the game. 

*Night at the Roxbury easter egg:*





*Let the wookie win*



Also here is a guide to make Han Solo and Princess Leia:
Leia and Han Solo in SWTOR ~ Star Wars The Old Republic | SWTOR

----------


## Freefall552

Han Solo: Let him have it. It's not wise to upset a Wookiee.
C-3PO: But sir, nobody worries about upsetting a droid. 
Han Solo: That's 'cause droids don't pull people's arms out of their sockets when they lose. Wookiees are known to do that. 
C-3PO: I see your point, sir. I suggest a new strategy, R2: let the Wookiee win.

----------


## bulleting

i see cool!!!

----------


## wold123

pretty Things you done there.

----------


## samson10000

nice man  :Big Grin:

----------

